# Green's Lake - West Bay



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Greens has been hit or miss. The water clarity changes daily, but there are fish there. Just have to find em. Where are you putting in? There is a dredge pipe that runs from the diversionary canal to the ICW and all the way down past greens.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> Greens has been hit or miss. The water clarity changes daily, but there are fish there. Just have to find em. Where are you putting in? There is a dredge pipe that runs from the diversionary canal to the ICW and all the way down past greens.


Planning on dropping in at 2004 ramp at Chocolate and heading East up ICW.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

cool, do you plan on fishing your way up? there is a boat ramp at louis bait camp on hwy 6 that would cut down on the boat ride.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> cool, do you plan on fishing your way up? there is a boat ramp at louis bait camp on hwy 6 that would cut down on the boat ride.


We were going to make Greens our first stop and fish our way back. I'm coming from Surfside, and I have a lot of water I like between Chocolate and Green's, so I'll probably stick to Choco boat ramp. I seriously appreciate the hot tips....keep' em coming Amigo! If you are out that way on the water on Sat., look for me in a Black Ankona CH and I'll toss you a Suds! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Whiskey Angler said:


> We were going to make Greens our first stop and fish our way back. I'm coming from Surfside, and I have a lot of water I like between Chocolate and Green's, so I'll probably stick to Choco boat ramp. I seriously appreciate the hot tips....keep' em coming Amigo! If you are out that way on the water on Sat., look for me in a Black Ankona CH and I'll toss you a Suds! Thanks a bunch!


I was in Green's marsh last Saturday. Had a low tide and we did not see a visible red. There were two of us on Soloskiffs. We fished what I call the front near the radar reflector and the back near what my buddy called the squares. We went out on the flat on north shoreline around noon and saw a couple. It was a slow day for us. We got near the Karankawa cut before heading in. Long run in a Soloskiff but doable. water was off color and not very clear in marsh. .

Joe
Sugar Land, Tx


----------

